#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  DIMAT Raipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Disha Institute of Management and Technology(DIMAT) is loacted in  Raipur,the capital of Chhattisgarh functioning uder the aegis of te  Disha Education Society (Registered) .

*Branches* 

Computer Science & EngineeringElectronic & Telecommunication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanicalInformation Technology
*Fee Structure* : INR 60,000 /- PA

*Placement*

Awesome Placements students placed in companies like HCL, Accenture etc.

*Campus Facilities*

*Seminar Hall*

The beautiful piece of architecture can be seen in the first floor of Bhagirathi Bhawan of the campus. " The Seminar Hall " is being used for the purpose of "CEO Lecture Series", Speech by Industrialists, Stage shows & Dramas, for watching movies which inspires students and gives them the idea to put theory into practice. Our Seminar Hall is equipped with latest state of the art. Dolby sound 5.1. 

*Library*

Library occupies a place of pride in Disha campus and is an essential component to the institute's outstanding research & education mission. Disha houses a Central Library and separate libraries in each department. 

*Chillz :*

Chillz the multi-cuisine restaurant started serving the needs of students started in the year 2009.

It is the most famous hangout of the students. Chillz caters to satisfy the pallets of the students coming from different parts of the country to study at DIMAT. Students can not only enjoy good food here but can also party with friends while enjoying friendship and meet students pursuing different courses.     

*CDH ( Central Dining Hall ) :*

The majestic Central Dining Hall is situated near the boys hostel. A well balanced vegetarian food is served here. It can house more than 700 students at a time. Its kitchen caters to 2000 persons every day. Hygiene and cleanliness are the keywords here. Students health and nutrition is kept in mind while preparing menu; so that nourishment is provided to the young minds.

The institute provides healthy environment in CDH and makes sure that quality food is served at reasonable price. It also helps the students refresh themselves with snack in order to always keep them alive and active.     

*H2O The Cafeteria :*

The cafeteria H2O started in the year 2007 where light snacks and beverages are served. The cafeteria H2O is situated near the classrooms, where a quick bite snack can be taken both by students and faculty members.

While having tea or coffee, looking out of the window onto the lush green lawns of the institute helps in refreshing minds. 

*Hostel :*

Separate hostel facilities are available for boys and girls. The DIMAT Campus Hostel has been constructed to provide a safe and congenial atmosphere to the students. Airy rooms luxuriously furnished with attached bathroom, access to Computer lab, Canteen, Library, Audio Visual Facility, Wi-fi, Water Coolers with purified drinking water, indoor games room and a senior faculty member as the Warden-Friend-Guide-Philosopher are the exclusive features of the hostel.

Ragging is strictly prohibited and strict discipline is maintained. 24 hours medical facility is available.


*Accommodation :*

Boys Hostel 240

Girls Hostel 150

Transport :

There are 40 buses and numbers of four wheelers for students and staff members to provide pick-n-drop facility from all corners of Raipur and Bhilai. 

*Queries are Welcome !!!!*





  Similar Threads: TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussion IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities MVJCE 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion

----------

